# 01967 with 01968



## kmaher (Oct 11, 2011)

I have seen several scenerio's in which the patient comes in on one day has an Epidural placed and then the next day has a C-Section.   I've been billing 01967 with a 01961 for the second day... however I've been questioning if I should actually be billing 01968 even though the events happen on two seperate days.  Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cindyt (Oct 17, 2011)

Per the relative value guide you should only report 01961 when the patient hasn't received any labor anaglesia/anesthesia care.  It specifically states DO NOT report code 01961 in conjunction with code 01967.  Since the patients you are referring to received labor anethesia but then required a c-section, you should be billing 01967 and 01968.


----------



## lovetocode (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, you should bill 01967 for first day and 01968 for the second.


----------

